# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Does the Ecoaqualizer work? Your views/experiences



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about this new aquarium device, found at http://www.ecoaqualizer.com/ ? It appears that it may work, but it could just be gimmick. I put a choice before myself: (1) buy a HOT Magnum for quick cleans and diatomic earth use; (2) or the the Exoaqualizer. Do to the versatility of the HOT Magnum, my use of an older model one (that eventually broke down do to my neglect), the fact that the HOT can be moved easily from tank to tank, and the great cleaning power of the micron catridge (esp. with diatomic earth), I purchased the HOT.
HOWEVER (not shouting), I would really love to know about the Ecoaqualizer.

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about this new aquarium device, found at http://www.ecoaqualizer.com/ ? It appears that it may work, but it could just be gimmick. I put a choice before myself: (1) buy a HOT Magnum for quick cleans and diatomic earth use; (2) or the the Exoaqualizer. Do to the versatility of the HOT Magnum, my use of an older model one (that eventually broke down do to my neglect), the fact that the HOT can be moved easily from tank to tank, and the great cleaning power of the micron catridge (esp. with diatomic earth), I purchased the HOT.
HOWEVER (not shouting), I would really love to know about the Ecoaqualizer.

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Exactly.







Just as I have assumed, give people a product, tell them it works, and theyll do their best to prove to themselves that it does.
I love the claims that it doesnt need cleaning because of blah blah blah, or maybe the fact: "I doesnt do anything" so why would it need to be cleaned?

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## Bremer (Feb 3, 2003)

I would like someone with the money to burn to buy one of these things and open it up. From looking at the website, I can't figure out what it does or how it works. No moving parts, never needs cleaning (maybe it is just a colored tube)? Where does the stuff that it "cleans" go if you never have to clean the device itself?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

From what I've read it has magnets. YOu know there is a lot of stuff about how magnets can cure this and that, magnetic bracelets, etc. When I was at Amway, they introduced a whole line of magnets for therapy.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

But what is it exactly?

This is what I found on their WEB site:

How does it work? As water flows through the ECO-Aqualizer, the internal reaction chamber ionizes the passing water. This triggers the Reactivity of water. Reactivity of water is the ability of water molecules to interact with each other. This is essential because it aids in the diffusion of nutrients and reduces accumulation of toxins.

Does this make sense? They have a huge unit in a zoo, public zoos and aquariums usually follow science. So what is the science behind this?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Don't some reef tanks have O2 ionizers which create ozone? From what I have studied ozone is a very effective disinfectant; however, reef tank ownders and so on who do the ozone thing must neutralize the ozone before having the water returned to the tank, usually by passing it through carbon. Could this be some fancy ozonizer?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It's magnets. That's all it is. And if this company came to a zoo or a public aquarium and said we want to donate this unit to you and maybe even pay you so we can use your name in our advertising they will always find a willing zoo or aquarium. If Chevy came to me and said we want to pay you to put a billboard in your yard, and give you a free Corvette, I would take their money and car in a heartbeat even though I would never buy a Chevy.

As far as how it works..... well it works on the same idea that placing a $100 set of magnets on your car's fuel line will increase your gas mileage. It works the same way that sending money to Nigeria will make you a millionaire.

Think about it. It just goes in-line with your water flow. It requires no power or other input once it's installed. It doesn't use batteries or need anything replaced. It's just overpriced magnets in a fancy package. In fact if you look around their site you will find they pretty much admit it's just magnets. Look here for proof. Now while magnets can do some good you can't fit that kind of magnetic field in a small powerless package. Think MRI machine here folks.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/

[This message was edited by Justin Fournier on Thu November 20 2003 at 12:25 AM.]


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

It should make interesting reading to see their patent information, once their patent is granted.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2003)

I have an ecoaqualizer on a 90 gallon planted discus tank. Its on a its own pump recirculating in the sump. The two main noticable things is how often I have to clean the prefilter and the filter pad on my wet/dry system, three times a week. The other is the PH has been extremely stable. The tank stays clean and the ph stays stable, not sure if its worth the $$$. It does come with a 180 day gaurantee. 

Mike


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

H20Mon, not to blast your or give you a hard time, but do u think maybe its only in your head? Or has their seriously been a difference in your tank?

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It would be interesting to read their patent. But then again the Patent Office has never really required people to back up their claims.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Here is a link to the patent application.

http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=2&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=denzer&OS=denzer&RS=denzer










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Interesting. But don't patents require some evidence that it does in fact do what is claimed?

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------

